# La Traviata – Joan Southerland



## VitaliyKatsenelson (Apr 30, 2017)

Today I want to share with you a wonderful piece from La Traviata, performed by Luciano Pavarotti and Joan Sutherland.

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/la-traviata-joan-southerland/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If you take this over to the opera forum, you will probably get more responses.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

VitaliyKatsenelson said:


> Today I want to share with you a wonderful piece from La Traviata, performed by Luciano Pavarotti and Joan Sutherland.
> 
> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/la-traviata-joan-southerland/


Thanks for sharing, I am a big Dame Joan Fan.


----------

